# J.C.Higgins Sport Flite $29.95!!



## Wayne Adam (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys, this has to be the deal of the week. Sunday evening I was looking at bikes on Ebay, and I came across this really cool Higgins.
 The guy had just posted it 3 hours prior with a buy it now for $29.95, but it must be picked up within 5 days, and no shipping. Well, it was
just over the state line in Upstate NY, about 45 miles from my house. I hit the buy it now & I won this beauty for $29.95!
  This "Sport Flite" appears to be Higgins version of the Schwinn Speedster. The lines are the same, and even the front rack is identical. It has
front aluminum caliper Weinnman brakes, and coaster brakes in the rear. It also has the same rack & fenders as the Spaceliner. The paint is pretty worn, but presentable.
The chrome is in exceptional condition, and even the pedals have the triple jewels. The original Troxel crash bar seat still looks great!
These are the kind of deals I need in my current financial situation.
 One question I have for you guys. The rear hub is a Bendix Automatic & there are three red stripes on the hub. Can you tell me what this means?

Hey jd...no tank lights, but still pretty cool. Also, I picked this bike up only 5 miles from where I got my '61 Firebolt. It must be a hot area.
 Anyway, thanks for looking!..............................Wayne


----------



## jpromo (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome find! Bendix automatic would be their 2-speed kickback hub. You pedal backwards about 1/4 turn and just before it brakes, it shifts between the two gears. Once you get them figured out, they're a lot of fun to ride. Give it a clean, cableless look too. Those hubs alone bring 75$ any day of the week so great pick


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Wayne youre hired*

As of today I have a proposition for....want to be my bike broker.
Where do you come up with these deals?
Eben without a tanklight that bike would look good in my collection. $30....what!!!
Im sure we could fabricate a tanklight for it.....lol
Actually ill bet this is a flightliner. Looks like the correct rack.
im using my phone so I can't blow up the pictures without loosing quality. What's the chain guard say?
Great find dude.
I always wanted to try the 2 speed hub. Three stripes is a bendix 2 speed. Good to know.
Actually o think I have a Bendix hub ident breakdown somewhere. 
There is a yellow stripe too, I think. Need to look that one up.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 20, 2012)

That's the "fully equipped Sportflite"!! And for less than it cost ($65) in 1958! What a steal!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 20, 2012)

*jpromo & jd*

jprome, thanks for the info on the hub. So, what is the hub on my Spaceliner, it has one red stripe?
jd, the chaingusrd says J.C.Higgins, and the downtube says Sport Flite.
It came with a brand new front tire, so I now have to replace the rear one. The guy I bought this from has to quickly move to San Francisco.
He also said has a '57 J.C.Higgins he wants to keep, but I think he should sell it to me.
Anyway, Thanks guys!
PS...jd, I like your recent purchases........Wayne


----------



## jpromo (Jan 20, 2012)

Single red band is just a standard single speed bendix hub. I can't remember what years they were made like that but I know the triple redband kickback was from '60-64. If you get a chance, I'd be curious to know what your rear tire is? I have mismatched ones on a Spaceliner I bought and wouldn't mind matching them up if you had a mate for either of the ones on there. Thanks much!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 20, 2012)

*Adamtinkerer & jpromo*

Adamtinkerer, do you have any idea what year this bike is?
jpromo, the rear tire that I want to remove is a "Semperit Cycle Rite".........Thanks guys..........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

Guys, correct me if I'm wrong and I usually am but, isn't that a Murray Ohio bike?
The chainring says murray. I've always nbeen somewhat confused on the MO chain of bikes and the various labels put on them. I know it has to do with what retailer sold or carried the line.

Wayne,
list the serial number and if it is a Murray made bike, then we should be able to narrow the year for sure. It should be on the left rear dropout of the frame. Probable starts with a MO and a another letter or two and 6 or so digits i beleive.
Adam would know for sure but, I can attack it if you send the numbers.

great find dude, really nice....found me that Firebolt yet?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 20, 2012)

*Sport Flite Serial number*

The serial number is on the bottom of the hanger. Three lines of copy...
MOTS-?
MOD 502  47920
286229
Please let me know what you find out. 
Also, does the fact that it is on the hanger and not the rear drop out make it older?..........Thanks, Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure about the hanger ( I assume the crank underside ) location of the serial number.
MOT S looks like *1960*
502 is a *Sears* retailer
The rest of the numbers would be the model number and parts index I beleive.

Adam or Phil would know for sure.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thanks jd.*

Yes, hanger, crank bottom.  Thanks for the info.
 There are some nice mens middleweight tank bikes popping up around here lately.
 I will forward some to you if I find any. 
Did you chek out the nice one on Ebay?. $9.99 no reserve!. must be picked up in Pittsburg, PA,
 You can drive that easily...........................Wayne


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 23, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> The serial number is on the bottom of the hanger. Three lines of copy...
> MOTS-?
> MOD 502  47920
> 286229
> ...




4792 is the Sears catalog #, it was used for 1959 and 60 Sportflites. The 61 and later pages in the Elgin/JC Higgins/Hawthorne book don't show a Sportflite, but they don't have all the pages for each year, i.e. Spring/Summer, Fall/Winter, and Christmas Wish Book.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Yes, hanger, crank bottom.  Thanks for the info.
> There are some nice mens middleweight tank bikes popping up around here lately.
> I will forward some to you if I find any.
> Did you chek out the nice one on Ebay?. $9.99 no reserve!. must be picked up in Pittsburg, PA,
> You can drive that easily...........................Wayne




can't find the ebay listing.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hi jd...The Ebay Listing*

Hi jd. The listing number is below. The auction ends today, the bid is up to $41.00.............Wayne

230732604653


----------



## jd56 (Jan 24, 2012)

ThanksDon't no way I couldn't find this.
However it is a 24" tanklight Sears. I'm not interested though.
Did you do a bid on it?

These straight up Sears tanklights in my opinion are just too plain for my liking. I've had 2 ladies of the same model. Gave one away and sold one for $125 and that one had a rusted through tank. 
Not a bad price though.
Thanks for the lead.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23073260465...04653&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hey jd*

Hi jd,
   I really cannot afford to buy any more bikes for a while. I am really tapped out. I just bout a '55 Columbia Mens bike yeaterday for $125.00
that needs a total resto. Unless something really special comes along, I have to hold off for a while..........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi jd,
> I really cannot afford to buy any more bikes for a while. I am really tapped out. I just bout a '55 Columbia Mens bike yeaterday for $125.00
> that needs a total resto. Unless something really special comes along, I have to hold off for a while..........Wayne




Me too..... Got a pic of your new addition?
There was a local CL posting here that was selling a 4000 sq ft shop of a deceased bike shop owner. He apparently had this shop from the 50's to the 60's according to the family.
I requested to have the opprotunity to look and they just said someone had put a $500 deposit on the whole lot. He never followed up with the rest of the money.
They want to sell the whole collection and at this time will not part out. Got an email last night they were going to post pics today.....hmmmm
I'd love to go picking but, money is real tight right now.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/atq/2797668766.html


----------

